# best printed label material



## common sense (Jul 23, 2008)

so i am looking for a twill printed label. don't know which is the best material (cotton, polyester...) i want something kind of stiff, something like the material LRG uses if anyone know they use that would really help.

Thanx so much


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The reason why a lot of companies go tagless is because customers complain about the label irritating their neck. The stiffer the label, the more it irritates.

It would be a shame for you to go through all the trouble of making a specialty label only to have it cut off by the buyer.


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

There are 2 suppliers that offer labels that are nice for T shirts. You can contact both of them and have them send you samples

The Label Factory - custom rhinestone heat transfer, iron on rhinestones, custom heat transfer, iron on heat transfer, custom heat transfer, embroidered patch, iron on patch, sew on patch, woven label, laser labels, printed label, hang tag, clothing 

Printed & Woven Fabric Labels, General Label Manufacturing


----------

